# SSH fails after not being ineracted with for x time.



## dragos240 (Oct 30, 2010)

For some reason, both my X11 server and my SSH server will do the same thing. When not interacted with within about 30s to 1m, if you try to interact with it afer that, it will fail with a broken pipe. Could someone tell me what could be causing this?


----------



## aragon (Oct 30, 2010)

A broken stateful firewall somewhere in your network path?


----------



## dragos240 (Oct 30, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> A broken stateful firewall somewhere in your network path?



I don't think so. I never set up a firewall. But if that's the case, how would I find out?


----------



## aragon (Oct 31, 2010)

tcpdump(1) might be helpful.


----------

